# August Rush



## Rachovsky

Ok I saw the previews of this movie and saw the little dude conducting some orchestra so I picked it up and finally got a chance to watch it tonight. This may sound a little cheesy, but It was such a nice little movie. It had Robin Williams, Jonathan Rhys Myers, the beautiful Keri Russell, and the not-so-adoring IMHO Freddie Highmore. 
The actual plot is a bit unrealistic since he pretty much learns the guitar, piano, organ, and a number of other instruments in a matter of months, but putting that aside, it presents such a cool message of listening to music all around us and enjoying it even in the worst of times. I would highly recommend it to you all if you haven't saw it already. For those who have saw it, what are your opinions?


----------



## marval

Well I haven't seen it, but now I want to.

It sounds good.


Margaret


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

it was pretty good. it was hard to see robin williams playing a jerk. im not gonna use profanity on here and never have but he was a beeep.


----------

